# ELPRINCIPAL vom 26.11 bis 12.12 im Urlaub!



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde, ab Freitag den 26.11.2010 bin ich für zwei Wochen im Urlaub, fern ab von IT und Technik 

Also schön auf den Kompass achten und den Kurs halten


----------



## poiu (24. November 2010)

na dann viel Spaß


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (25. November 2010)

Danke


----------

